# Shed ramp



## Ingersoll444

Well after two years it is getting time to finly build the ramp for my shed. Now I have a bit of a step up to the shed floor. A good foot and a half plus, and it has to hold a bit of weight.[tractor 1000+, and me on it] I was giving some thought to making a kind of deck along that one side of the shed. Maybe two-three feet win the whole width. To that deck, I would then make a real strong ramp on the door end of the deck. Now one end of the deck I would bolt to the side of the shed, but I am a bit stumped over the other side. The shed is just sitting on blocks. Now should I just set the other side of the deck on blocks also, or set it on posts in the ground, like you would a house deck? Also anyone have any ideas for a REAL strong ramp? I have a few ideas floting around my head, but would like to hear what thoughts you all have for me. Remember 1000+ lbs, maybe eaven 1500, with me, tractor, tiller, and weight.


----------



## slipshod

*Paul*

One thing I noticed is that, you are using the blocks the wrong way. They are going to fail, only 1/3 the strength the way you have them. Solid patio blocks under and over them is much better.


----------



## guest

nice looking shed paul... one problem i had was the lip from the ramp to the shed... make sure its not too high or you may have probvlems climbing it in the winter/ice...


----------



## Ingersoll444

Slip, ya I noticed that already. Changed some around already.[a REAL PITA!!]


----------



## johndeere

This works for me


----------



## johndeere

Made of pressure treated lumber.There is a 2x6 nailed across the bottom and then 3 stringers nailed to that with 3/4'' plywood on top.


----------



## johndeere

You would need more stringers for the weight and maybe some extra support to the ground.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Looks nice. I am not a fan of ply out in the open, but the stringers, with some deck boards would probably do the trick.


----------



## johndeere

Yes I thought about the deck boards also.I have seen them done that way.I had the ply wood and it is pressure treated so I went this way.I also used Thompsons water seal on the complete thing and will do that every year.With the slope water runs off and it drys fast.


----------



## jodyand

I use a piece of steel cat walk grating for my ramp.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I use a piece of steel cat walk grating for my ramp.
> Jody *


No slipping on THAT I bet.Thats is an idea. Any problem with rust?


----------



## jodyand

No its galvanize so it isnt rusting.
Jody


----------



## Argee

Paul,
Is that a gas meter at the right end of your shed????


----------



## johndeere

Jody is that a permanent ramp you have?Sound like a good idea.How did you attach it to the shed?


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Paul,
> Is that a gas meter at the right end of your shed???? *


You know I loked, and looked, and wonderd "What the heck is he looking at?"

Then I saw it. I thought of the big gas meater we have at work and it hit me. 


Oh BTW. That would be a chair


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Jody is that a permanent ramp you have?Sound like a good idea.How did you attach it to the shed? *


No what i did was bolt a 2x4 to the bottom of the door and the grating lays on top so i can lift it and weed eat under it. I will post some pictures tomorrow.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

I was going to suggest a sheet of either 1/4" steel or aluminum diamond tread with some angle or channel iron stringers undernieth for added strength. It would be strong but may cost more than you are considering.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I was going to suggest a sheet of either 1/4" steel or aluminum diamond tread with some angle or channel iron stringers undernieth for added strength. It would be strong but may cost more than you are considering. *


lol Ya I guess I have shown myself as being a little cheap huh.  


I was thinking of the diamond plate when the expanded steel idea came up, but don't think it would work well. In the winter it would just ice up, and be REAL slick. hmmmmm I HAVE the angle though????? Got to work on that one................


----------



## Argee

Now that I looked harder at it, I guess it is a chair.....ooooops, I need to go clean my glasses.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Now that I looked harder at it, I guess it is a chair.....ooooops, I need to go clean my glasses. *



Na, don;t worry about it. Just blame my camra.


----------



## Ingersoll444

I THINK I found my ramp. Just grabbed an old parts cage from work, that was being tossed. The back panel is 5 1/2' tall, by 3 1/2' wide. The frame is 1" squaie tube, with 1" steel mesh in the center. Looks like it will be PERFICT! Also have some more panels made the same, but not as wine on it that will be AWSOME for shelfs. I will grab some picts of it this weekend, if I can get it home. Weights about 200lbs. Also got some REAL nice HD casters on it.   :thumbsup: :dancingfo :dancingfo


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I THINK I found my ramp. Just grabbed an old parts cage from work, that was being tossed. The back panel is 5 1/2' tall, by 3 1/2' wide. The frame is 1" squaie tube, with 1" steel mesh in the center. Looks like it will be PERFICT! Also have some more panels made the same, but not as wine on it that will be AWSOME for shelfs. I will grab some picts of it this weekend, if I can get it home. Weights about 200lbs. Also got some REAL nice HD casters on it.   :thumbsup: :dancingfo :dancingfo *


grabbed it today. Also got a few 4' lenghts of 1/4" 2" angle. Major scrap score   


Heres a picture of the parts cage. Got SO much I can do with it. SCORE!!!!


----------



## Live Oak

There ya go! That should work like a champ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444

Kinda did a test fit today. Seems like it will work. May still do a bit of flat deck also, don't know, but till then, this should work. 


Have to do a little cutting on it, but looks good.


----------



## jodyand

You going to leave the sides on or cut then off. Look sort of like mine.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, I think they will be to tall to clear the mower deck, so I will have to cut them. Think I will eather cut an inch or so, and reweild, or maybe swap them to the other side, kinda like a truss.


----------



## Argee

Even if you could just fold them around to the bottom side it would add rigidity.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Even if you could just fold them around to the bottom side it would add rigidity. *


Could not realy do that the way they are welded on. Would damage the whole panel. I will keep them just for that reason though. I just have to figure out where.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well I have my ramp, but still thinking of a deck type area on that side. Kinda like a loading dock if you can get the idea. 


Now heres one for you guys...

If I do build this deck, should I put up a ledger board on the shed, or just mount the hangers on the ledger board thats already there for the floor?Also, any more thoughts on the supports for the outer sides of the deck? Just sit it on blocks like the shed it's self, or plant posts? Thanks


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Kinda did a test fit today. Seems like it will work. May still do a bit of flat deck also, don't know, but till then, this should work.
> 
> 
> Have to do a little cutting on it, but looks good. *


no way to slip off


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *no way to slip off *


nope not at all Seems like it will be strong enough also. If not, I may have to weld a stringer or two in, but it seems good.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well sence it seems that I will NEVER have enough time to do what I want. I am going to rig something up quick. I got some time this weekend, and allready on a roll with finishing up the door and all, so what I am going to do is just bolt a board to the front edge, and I have some 5/4 deck boards, and I will screw them to that board. Just a simple ramp, and I may have to rig some other supports in the future, but better then just throwing my ramps up when I need them. Figure it will take me about an hour, and I have everything I need but some bolts. May need some more deck boards also, but I have enough to get started. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well I had only a few min's yesterday, but got a little done on the ramp. I tacked on a board to the front of the shed, and today I have to get some bolts to make sure it will not fall off. I figure 5 1/2" through bolts holding a 7' wide ramp to the shed should be fine. I also had a small ramp already made. I had used it for my back stairs of the house into the yard, becouse one of the dogs I had could not do the stairs there. Well he has sence passed, and the ramp has been just sitting there in my yard unused. So after removing the legs I made, it is now part of my shed ramp. Becouse of the height of the shed, 8' long seems to be the ticket. Makes the angle not hat bad. Only thing is it's a little long to have unsupported, so I will have to rig up some legs/blocking to suport it. Alos I will need another 6-7 deck bords, and some wood to use as cross bracing to tie it all together. The peice of premade ramp I have already has a lot of cross bracing[it was used as cleats to give the dogs something to grip to, just flipped it over now they are on the bottom] I will just remove some of them, and add longer peices in to tie the new wood into it.


----------



## MowHoward2210

Paul, post some pics when you are done with the lattice...I mean ramp.


----------

